# I knew there was a reason I preferred wine ....



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I knew there was a reason I preferred wine ....


> 


Wine OR Water 
> 

To people who enjoy a glass of wine..... and to those who don't.....
> 
> As Ben Franklin said: 
> "In wine there is wisdom, 
> in beer there is freedom, 
> in water there is bacteria." 
> 
> In a number of carefully controlled trials, scientists have demonstrated that if we drink 1 litre of water each day, by the end of the year we would have absorbed more than 1 kilo of Escherichia coli, (E. coli) 

– a bacteria found in faeces. 
> 

..... In other words, we are consuming 1 kilo of poop. 
> 
> 

However, we do NOT run that risk when drinking wine & beer 

(or tequila, rum, gin, whisky or any other liquor), 

because alcohol has to go through a purification
> process of boiling, filtering and/or fermenting. 
> 
> Remember: Water = Poop Wine = Health 
> 
> Therefore, it's better to drink wine and talk stupid,

than to drink water and be full of **** !!

###############

There is no need to thank me for this valuable information: 
> I'm doing it as a public service.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

rugbyken said:


> I knew there was a reason I preferred wine ....
> 
> >
> 
> ...


Just off to re-fill my glass with a Tesco's finest

Wups


----------

